
How Frightened Should We Be of A.I.? - stablemap
https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2018/05/14/how-frightened-should-we-be-of-ai
======
damm
Frank Herbert Dune, Minority Report.

These people were profits warning us of the danger of A.I. and writing about
it for a long long time.

\----

We see it with human beings; the higher the intelligence can come at a cost of
empathy as they don't view other humans as their equals.

That said certain countries would program the A.I. to hunt certain people;
Drug Users, Criminals. Arresting someone for thinking about a crime... thus
removing more freedom

